# White Egyptian Moraslat,2012



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

*Young Egyptian Moraslat from our production, 2012

regards,,,
*




​


----------



## Swethaa.Suresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, 
There is this one pigeon. It laid an egg on my balcony behind the washing mashine on a plastic bag. My mom made the mistake of shifting the eggs with the plastic bag to a cardboard box. The pigeon came back and started looking for it but did not see it. I have shifted the eggs to a cardboard box made from leaves and sticks. The eggs are safetly in the box, but one is slightly damanged but it is not showing and sign of the egg white.What should I do?- I live in India so there is no chance of getting an incubater but the temperature is 30-35 degrees. HELP NEEDED BADLY!!! NEED ADVICE!!!


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

That is a marvelous head and beak shape on that pigeon! As an old Scandaroon, English Carrier, and German Beauty Homer fancier, I, like you, find the head and beak on this bird fascinating. Must be a very old breed in Egypt. Thanks for posting that photo; I've never seen one.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice pigeon Dr Mohamed .. i like it

Regards


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice bird. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

is that a blue eye i see on that second picture? wowo cool... i always refer them to flamingeon.


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

* thanks a lot for passing




*


----------

